# [SOLVED]Aktualizacyjna porażka.

## mentorsct

Witam, ostanio zaktualizowałem system, było trochę mega do updaty. A teraz kiedy chce odpalić system pojawia mi sie coś takiego i stoi w miejscu:

http://wstaw.org/images/free/2009/03/17/9b989fcf4019939656a1bd72cacb61.jpegLast edited by mentorsct on Tue Mar 17, 2009 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rapidus

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Witam, ostanio zaktualizowałem system, było trochę mega do updaty. A teraz kiedy chce odpalić system pojawia mi sie coś takiego i stoi w miejscu:
> 
> http://wstaw.org/images/free/2009/03/17/9b989fcf4019939656a1bd72cacb61.jpeg

 

Zrób chroota z innego distra i wpisz etc-update.

----------

## SlashBeast

Udeva szlag nie trafil? On w ogole startuje?

----------

## mentorsct

No ja własnie nie mam pojęcia co jest z tym systemem? A jeszcze nie wiem jak tego chroota zrobić z livecd ubuntu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak nie wiesz jak zrobic chroota? Czytales Ty w ogole handbooka? W trakcie instalacji trza bylo chroota wykonac.

----------

## plusz01

Sciąg sobie GENTOO 2008.0 minimal CD zajmuje 50 pare MB o ile pamietam wypalasz uruchamiasz i klepiesz

```
mount /dev/sdax /mnt/gentoo - partycja ROOT

mount /dev/sdax /mnt/gentoo/boot - partycja BOOT

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Pamietaj że sdx to oznaczenia twoich dyskow jeżeli masz dyska ATA to bedzie hdax x to literka dysku

a potem jak kolega mowil

```
etc-update
```

----------

## mentorsct

Spokojnie zrobiłem chroota bez problemu, zrobiłem aktualizacje od początku a potem etc-update i sie udało. Dzięki za zainteresowanie.

----------

